# Another "should I get r15" question, with a twist



## grifta67 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey all,

I've been following the r15 saga for a couple months now. I'm addicted to new technology so it certainly has peaked my interest of wanting one. Here's my specific situation:

When we ordered D* in November, on the phone we were told we'd be getting the new r15. In hindsight, I've learned that no matter what the CSR says, there's no way to know what model you'll be getting. I wish they would have told me that then...

Anyways, I was pretty miffed when I saw it was a r10 being installed. After numerous calls to D*, I finally got through to a supervisor who helped me out. She said to go to a big box store, buy the r15, and fax her the receipt, and then she would credit my account with the cost of the new r15.

So basically I can get the r15 for free, and still have a r10 to fall back on if I don't like it. The only downside of the situation is having to basically prepay my D* account $100 bucks, which will of course result in a couple months of $0 bills from them. Complicated things when it comes time to split the utility bills amongst the roomates though.

Any thoughts? I kinda see it as "hey why not, there's nothing to lose if I hate the r15." What do you all think? Worth the fairly minor hassle?

Thanks!
-Sean


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Free is Free....

You are in a good situation then to evaluate the R15 for your self, and not rely on what we write here. Won't cost you anything except the time, and small headache with splitting up the bills at the end of month, but I think you will find "something" to split up there... 

I would go for it, at least then you can make your own decision and not rely on us here to make a decision for you.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

grifta67 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been following the r15 saga for a couple months now. I'm addicted to new technology so it certainly has peaked my interest of wanting one. Here's my specific situation:
> 
> ...


I say get the R15, Ive had it for a while now and it kicks a$$. All the problems people post they are having, ive never had them.


----------



## Ken Howe (Aug 9, 2005)

But what if she doesnt give you the credit?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

cmtar said:


> I say get the R15, Ive had it for a while now and it kicks a$$. All the problems people post they are having, ive never had them.


I agree. I switched my dad's 35 hour Tivo out for a new R-15 and so far it has worked just great. He hasn't had any problems with it like most people are posting on these boards.

When I first hooked it up it did a software update. They like the remote it has and the caller ID on the screen.


----------



## grifta67 (Dec 20, 2005)

Since the conversation with the supervisor happened a few weeks ago (took awhile for our local Best Buy to get them in), I callecd them back yesterday to confirm. I got a different supervisor, who was a bit short with me (seemed like he thought getting a certain model was silly), but said that I could still fax in the receipt and get the credit. Let's hope they don't screw me over here...


----------



## Ken Howe (Aug 9, 2005)

no kidden... make sure you get their ID number and name. To make sure you get ahold of that specific person.


----------



## grifta67 (Dec 20, 2005)

Jessica x89  Wrote it down when she first told me just in case, but I sure havent forgotten it! Wish I would have gotten the guys name yesterday that confirmed it, but my phone was cutting in and out, barely hung on long enough as is.


----------



## Ken Howe (Aug 9, 2005)

i have done that before. Convinced some one from comcast for my internet to give me 6 months free for thier idiocy... and then that person apparently got fired for giving in too much to customers. Herm. Convinent eh?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I had no problem getting my credits. I bought an r15 because one of my 2 UTV was failing and then found out they were going to charge me the UTV fee and the R15 fee. I complained and said that i didn't want to pay 2 dvrs and they xfer me to retention i explained what was my issue was and she offered to give me 200 credit on my bill all i had to do was go out and by 2 more r15's. I did that they had all the notes there and i now have a 200 dollar credit.


----------



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

cmtar said:


> I say get the R15, Ive had it for a while now and it kicks a$$. All the problems people post they are having, ive never had them.


 Did you have TiVo in the past?


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

lonewoolf said:


> Did you have TiVo in the past?


Yes I had a Dtivo


----------



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

cmtar said:


> I say get the R15, Ive had it for a while now and it kicks a$$. All the problems people post they are having, ive never had them.


Are you saying that your R15 is capable of only recording first runs with no repeats? What software version do you have?


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

vlj9r said:


> Are you saying that your R15 is capable of only recording first runs with no repeats? What software version do you have?


thats not a real problem for me. It just gives me more to watch.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

cmtar said:


> All the problems people post they are having, ive never had them.





vlj9r said:


> Are you saying that your R15 is capable of only recording first runs with no repeats? What software version do you have?





cmtar said:


> thats not a real problem for me. It just gives me more to watch.


Wow.


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

cmtar said:


> thats not a real problem for me. It just gives me more to watch.


What flavor was the Koolaid you drank?


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

tall1 said:


> What flavor was the Koolaid you drank?


Red


----------

